# 2011 Alpine Concord Infinity?



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Specifications for Concorde Mini Velocitec Cam 27-31" Mossy Oak Infinity 
Cam Mini Velocitec Hybrid 
Draw Weights 60, 70 pounds 
IBO Speed 315 fps @ 30" 
Riser Color Mossy Oak Infinity 
Brace Height 8.125 inches 
Grip 1 Piece Rosewood 
Let-off 75% standard 
Axle to Axle 40 inches 
Draw Lengths 27", 28", 29", 30", 31" 
Cam Bearing Precision ball bearing 
Limb Style & Length 13 inch Parallel 
Mass Weight 4.6 pounds


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...umber=BO-42*/418.0.1.1.8318.85604.0.0.0?pp=8&


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

If the letoff went down to 65%, I'd seriously consider one of these.


----------



## ventura1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Finger_Flinger said:


> If the letoff went down to 65%, I'd seriously consider one of these.


The letoff comes from the factory at 75% but can be adjusted down to any holding weight you want by a simple adjustment to upper control harness. If you have any questions feel free to give us a call at the factory and I will explain this to you. Thanks for the interest in our product.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

ventura1 said:


> The letoff comes from the factory at 75% but can be adjusted down to any holding weight you want by a simple adjustment to upper control harness. If you have any questions feel free to give us a call at the factory and I will explain this to you. Thanks for the interest in our product.


If lower let off is possible, I will almost definitely be considering this bow for next season.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

PM sent Ventura1!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

ventura1 said:


> The letoff comes from the factory at 75% but can be adjusted down to any holding weight you want by a simple adjustment to upper control harness. If you have any questions feel free to give us a call at the factory and I will explain this to you. Thanks for the interest in our product.


Ventura1, 

I have a Concorde and am interested in lowering the let off. Would you please PM me how you do it? I have a bottom module on both the bottom and top cam, so I don't use the factory draw stops. Thank you.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I spoke to Gary at Alpine today. I love their customer service! He told me to decrease the letoff on the Concorde, you need to twist the cable that anchors to the top cam- this will also increase the draw weight. You can also untwist the cable that attaches to the bottom cam post. This will decrease the draw weight though. I will try it later today.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I twisted and untwisted the cables as described above. I can feel an increase in holding weight- but now there is ZERO valley.


----------

